# Was this grubs?



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all:
I have a few patches that started dying off a few weeks ago. I pulled some up by the roots and saw a bunch of small larvae on the roots (maybe 1/2 inch long). I put down the Bayer stuff with imidacloprid and walked away. The spots look terrible, and I'm thinking about putting some seed down there. Here's what it looks like now






Am I correct that this was a parasite? Anything else going on here?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It could be grubs or it could be damage from the summer. Is your lawn a pure stand of KBG? It looks like some of that is a different grass type, if so it could be struggling with the heat and be dieing off or going dormant.


----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

To be honest, I'm not sure it's all KBG, but I've yet to find anything else. Then again, I'm pretty untrained when it comes to identifying grass type.

This is probably the wettest portion of my lawn, and I've been watering regularly (1/2+ twice per week). Do some species still show heat stress when watered well? This seemed to show up when it got wetter, and happened really quickly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is grubs, imidacloprid won't help much. It is mainly a preventive than a cure. Dylox is the cure.


----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh, dang. I've been misinformed then. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a very informative article from MSU. http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------

